

TIL 100% Border Radius Makes a Circle Div - tylermauthe
http://cssdeck.com/labs/circle-lines

======
pizza
The <a> bounding box is still a large square.

~~~
tylermauthe
Confirmed this: while a background-color property will give you a circle, the
bounding box extends outside the circle to where the square would be. (Tested
in Chrome)

